# 190's in Open Correction Match



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

On Friday, we did 2 Open Correction Matches, both runs were in the mid 190's. 
We went out cold turkey, the fist time without food or ball, and he did very good. 
Only 1 time did he give me any back talk about not getting a reward. It was in the 
2nd run after a sit in heeling, he jumped up when I said Heel, and gave out a sound 
of frustration. The Judge laughed, he was a bit upset because he did one of his best 
sits nice a straight. That was were we would have loss some points on his sits, being 
a bit off, because he is wrapped around looking for the food or ball to come out. 
We have 2 problems that I know about and I don't think I'm going to worry about. 
I don't care if he is not a 200 point dog, **** I'm more than then happy to a fast moving 
happy working dog that can get into the 190's. 
The first one in his fronts on the Retrieve on Flat, he sits on a bit of a angle every time!! 
If I take a step back he is correct, I know my trainer wants me to use a board besides 
me to line him up with (its only a point). Funny his fronts are dead straight coming back over 
over the jumps on Retrieve Over High Jump. The other problem and its only a point thing, is 
on his Drop on Recall. He is very fast and I like that, but on the down he takes a extra step. 
He crouches down for a step then downs, it maybe because of the hard surface. I don't 
want to slow him down I love how fast he comes, so I don't want to screw that up for a 
faster down. As it is I have to down him on a Hand Signal, because I tend to nod my head 
when I say down, because I trying to get the word out as fast as I can. And the nod would 
be called a 2nd command (1 more point). It was funny in his 2nd run, on the Broad Jump 
he cleared the jump by a good 12", I asked the Judge "what was it set at!" 
She answered "50", and he was straight down the middle just beautiful. " This was also the 1st 
time we did the Broad Jump, without our target. I have trained him to go around a target 
after he jumps, and it did show that it works well. You see a lot of Open dogs that jump 
on a angle, and cut the corner trying to get back in front of the handler. All in all I was 
very pleased with my boy, we are not going to trial till the end of May. In the next few weeks 
we will start cutting back the rewards, and only reward after we run all the exercises.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sounds like you guys make a great team! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks we have a lot of fun together, he is a good dog.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's GREAT Brian.. keep up all the good work.


----------



## duenorth (Apr 25, 2003)

Congratulations Brian - sounds like you had a great weekend!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: Thanks we have a lot of fun together


Really that's what it's all about!! Too many folks forget that...

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Guys!!

I just mailed in entry's for 4 trials (same place he got 2 legs on his 1st birthday) just for luck.

Talked this week at training about working on fixing some of the problem we are having.
Started working a fun game for the drop on recall, (keep speed up and work on a bit better drop) 
And working on my nodding of my head on the down command.
And trying to learn how he turns to pick-up the dumbbell, and try and throw it, on the same side,
in doing so should help him straighten him self out.


----------

